# Room Assignments at DVC when exchanging in



## 3kids4me (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about exchanging into a DVC resort with RCI points.  I had originally considered AKL but realized that RCI exchangers probably don't get the Savannah View (and there is no designation in points to figure out what kind of view you may have) so am now considering BCV.  

I'm just wondering, for those of you who have exchanged into DVC with RCI points, do you feel like your room assignment suffers in some way?  For those resorts that have a variety of views, available, which view is typically assigned?  And for two bedrooms, would you never get a dedicated two bedroom?  (BCV doesn't have different views, but it would be nice to get the dedicated two bedroom instead of the lockoff.)

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 20, 2010)

If a category is a bookable inventory bucket, then the category is assigned at exchange time and cannot be switched.  FWIW, Weeks *has* seen Savannah-view units available.

However there are some categories that appear to not be deposited.  For example, the "hospitality house area" category at OKW, or the "boardwalk view" category at BWV.

Within a category, your requests seem to be treated just as an owner's for the moment.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks.  So, with points, there is no way of telling what you would end up with, correct?

And...would you choose AKV over BCV if you didn't know the view?  (I do know it would be Kidani since it's a three bathroom unit.)  And, any feedback about the dedicated versus regular two bedrooms?


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

*Kidani vs. BCV*

I am a DVC owner. How important is the view? With Kidani, standard could very well be the parking lot--to me, it wouldn't matter, but for many the view is the only reason to stay at AKV.  But, I am happy to go to the lobby and view the animals.  I just enjoy the atmosphere there--it is my favorite DVC.  The + to Kidani is that you can park right under the bldg and take the elevator.  At BCV, you might have along walk from the parking lot to your actual room.  BCV has a very good, but very large pool (check allears.net for photos).  Kidani is supposed to be nice, with a spray/play area, but much smaller.  BCV does not have a Community Hall (kids area with crafts, games, etc.--my kids 8-13 really like the CH), but you can use the CH at BWV--but you have to walk across the bridge and it is a hike.  The CH at AKV is located in Kidani and has gotten rave reviews for lots of interesting activities.

2 Br dedicated is 2 Q beds and no outside door. 2 BR L/O will have 1 Q and 1 dbl sofabed with micro/fridge/toaster/coffee and a door to the hallway.  My kids sleep on the sofabeds all the time--they are not typical sofabeds---there is no sagging mattress--they are a bit firm, buy very good for a sofabed.  A 2 BR Kidani will have 3 bathrooms, vs. 2 baths at BCV, if that matters---for a big family or older teens, that could be good. FYI-except for SAV view, BCV "costs" more DVC points.  

Lastly, AKV is isolated vs. BCV is right at the Boardwalk. They are really totally different experiences.  For older kids, I might pick BCV b/c of the cool pool and the BW, but many with younger kids prefer AKV b/c of the smaller scale pools (parents have a hard time keeping track of kids at BCV pools) and the fascination with the animals. Elaine


----------



## bnoble (Feb 20, 2010)

> So, with points, there is no way of telling what you would end up with, correct?


I don't know.  For Weeks, you can call RCI and get them to tell you "the unit code".  It will look something like 2BSTDSA, which means "2 bedroom, Standard view, Saturday check-in."  If the three middle letters are SAV, it is a Savannah view.  This might work for Points, as well, but I don't do Points.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you both for the additional input.  For future reference, it does appear that when you book with points, you don't have any identifying codes that define our view as you would with weeks.  I think we've going to go with BCV for now as my kids are older and I do have one kid with some mobility issues.  Thanks again!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought that the DVC expert noted "At BCV, you might have along walk from the parking lot to your actual room"


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

*parking--sorry, I was thinking about BWV*

BWV is the LONG walk, I believe there is closer parking for BCV.  FYI--if you have a Handicap sticker, you should be able to use valet parking for free.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 20, 2010)

3kids4me said:


> Thank you both for the additional input.  For future reference, it does appear that when you book with points, you don't have any identifying codes that define our view as you would with weeks.  I think we've going to go with BCV for now as my kids are older and I do have one kid with some mobility issues.  Thanks again!



 If you do get a dedicated 2br it will probably be one that has 1 queen and a sofabed in the 2nd bedroom. I'm a DVC'er and actually it is a booking category, stayed in one 2 yrs ago. 

 The dedciated 2brs with the 2Q's in the 2nd bedroom from what I've been told on DIS by Dean and some others is that those are saved for members booking on points, like Boardwalk views at BWV and are not used for deposits.

But with the change to RCI, perhaps this changed also.


----------



## marcb (Feb 28, 2010)

*Room assignments at DVC*

Oct 29 '09 we stayed at Saratoga using our RCI trade.  Forgot to book dinning plan in advance and they were would not allow us to add the plan.  Very strict rules that they follow.  Felt like a second class citizen because we came in thru RCI.  Room was fine, 1 br for us and kids, 14 and 16.   A little crowded.

Wife always wanted to do the Haloween Party at MK.  Well, I even donned the Davey Crockett outfit and went along.  So NOT worth the 50 per head.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 28, 2010)

marcb said:


> Oct 29 '09 we stayed at Saratoga using our RCI trade.  Forgot to book dinning plan in advance and they were would not allow us to add the plan.  Very strict rules that they follow.  Felt like a second class citizen because we came in thru RCI.  Room was fine, 1 br for us and kids, 14 and 16.   A little crowded.
> 
> Wife always wanted to do the Haloween Party at MK.  Well, I even donned the Davey Crockett outfit and went along.  So NOT worth the 50 per head.



The dining plan has to be set up in advance (even for DVC members). 

As far as room assignments, the earlier you check-in the more likely you are to get your preference.  DVC, unlike Marriott, does not have a pecking order for general room requests.  But there are certain rooms that are booking categories - like the Boardwalk view at BWV, the hospitality house at OKW, Concierge at AKV, Savannah view at AKV.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

littlestar said:


> The dining plan has to be set up in advance (even for DVC members).
> 
> As far as room assignments, the earlier you check-in the more likely you are to get your preference.  DVC, unlike Marriott, does not have a pecking order for general room requests.  But there are certain rooms that are booking categories - like the Boardwalk view at BWV, the hospitality house at OKW, Concierge at AKV, Savannah view at AKV.



I don't find that true, I usually arrive post 6pm on most DVC trips and I've always got my request. 5th floor for my BW view, by the quiet pool at BCV, Congress Park close to the quiet pool at SSR, top floor building 12 at VB.

Actually the latest I've checked in was 11pm and ended up with my best DTD view at SSR that trip. I didn't even ask for a view.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I don't find that true, I usually arrive post 6pm on most DVC trips and I've always got my request. 5th floor for my BW view, by the quiet pool at BCV, Congress Park close to the quiet pool at SSR, top floor building 12 at VB.
> 
> Actually the latest I've checked in was 11pm and ended up with my best DTD view at SSR that trip. I didn't even ask for a view.



I must have terrible luck or sucker wrote across my forehead because when I check in late I can count on a lousy room assignment.  I always end up with either a handicapped unit (which I positively hate because of the roll-in shower and no storage space) and I'm usually looking at a dumpster or next to a busy road. :rofl:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

littlestar said:


> I must have terrible luck or sucker wrote across my forehead because when I check in late I can count on a lousy room assignment.  I always end up with either a handicapped unit (which I positively hate because of the roll-in shower and no storage space) and I'm usually looking at a dumpster or next to a busy road. :rofl:



What days do you usually check in? We usually roll in on a Friday/Saturday, so maybe that helps. 

The great BW view villa we had, checked in after 6pm on a Thursday.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> What days do you usually check in? We usually roll in on a Friday/Saturday, so maybe that helps.
> 
> The great BW view villa we had, checked in after 6pm on a Thursday.



It's usually Sundays. Maybe Sunday is one of the busier check-in days - I know when we check in late we pretty much count on getting stuck with a handicapped unit or a dumpster view. One time we had two studios at VWL and we got both a dumpster view unit and the infamous VWL studio with no balcony (laughter). I've gotten to the point to where I won't check in late at a DVC resort. I'll either rent something offsite the night before or stay a night at a regular Disney resort and then check in early the next day at DVC. I think what happens is the early check-in people probably complain about different rooms or ask for rooms that are already cleaned and they unassign rooms and give them out to the early birds.  Whoever shows up late gets whatever is left over.


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2010)

*would online check-in help any?*

we are arriving ealry Sat AM with a Friday check-in at OKW.  I am worried about a bad location.  Would online check-in help?  I was also going to call the front desk around 3 PM on Friday and try to smooze and ask what our unit# was.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

elaine said:


> we are arriving ealry Sat AM with a Friday check-in at OKW.  I am worried about a bad location.  Would online check-in help?  I was also going to call the front desk around 3 PM on Friday and try to smooze and ask what our unit# was.



I've only used the on-line check in for a stay at VWL for a studio in October. I came in on a Monday, got to the resort about 2pm ish. 

I got a dedicated one on the 2nd floor(nice and quiet), along the back of the building. With a balcony and not a dumpster view.


Is this an RCI exchange? Have you notified MS that you won't be coming in until Saturday?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2010)

We exchanged into Animal Kingdom Villas twice with RCI Points, and both times we had Savannah View, even though there was absolutely no indication we would get that view.  I think you have a better chance with points than weeks at getting SV.  

I love the resort, truly it is beautiful, but the distance from all of the other parks is ridiculous.  When I get on the bus to MK and have to stand up the entire ride, it's a very long time standing, which is ridiculous for me to stand up, in my opinion, because the young men don't give their seats to 55-year-old women anymore.


----------



## hdmass (Feb 28, 2010)

We checked into SSR (points exchange) on 12/27/09 and were given a dedicated two-bedroom (1 king, 2 queens, pullout in the LR) in Congress Park, top floor.  I loved the view of Downtown Disney, we were on the La Nouba tent end, very pretty at night.  We could also see fireworks (Epcot?) from our balcony.   The only thing we didn't like about the unit was the couch was a bit saggy.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

hdmass said:


> We checked into SSR (points exchange) on 12/27/09 and were given a dedicated two-bedroom (1 king, 2 queens, pullout in the LR) in Congress Park, top floor.  I loved the view of Downtown Disney, we were on the La Nouba tent end, very pretty at night.  We could also see fireworks (Epcot?) from our balcony.   The only thing we didn't like about the unit was the couch was a bit saggy.



I'm a SSR owner and we stayed in that building our first stay there. 

I think SSR has the "old DVC style" sofa beds, the newer ones are a bit too firm but have a better mattress on them for sleeping. You can tell if you have a new one as they leave instructions on how it opens up(cushions and back don't come off).


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2010)

*RCI exchange-points--yes I called them*

It's an RCI points exchange. I am also a DVC member and called MS with my DVC # and the RCI #.  They supposedly noted it in the reservation.  I am still going to call the front desk around 3 PM on Friday--to make sure they know we are coming Sat AM and to see if we can get a decent room--although, I am not too picky about the areas at OKW and we will have a car---so I'm not sweating it too much--now SSR, that's a different story---I have definite preferences there.


----------



## pt181 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a DVC member also and have only had my room request honored once out of 3 times.  We always got a nice location, just not necessarily what we would have chosen.  Last trip we stayed at Animal Kingdom Jambo House.  We did online check-in a week ahead for an arrival on Saturday morning at 11am.  I knew we would have a pool view but asked to overlook one end of the pool and were put at the other.  Actually it turned out better because our room was right over the lobby we liked it more than if they gave us what we asked for  

It would be nice to get a Savanna view at Kidani via RCI because it doesn't cost any more.  But, if I was staying there on DVC points, personally I wouldn't pay the extra points for the view unless I was spending a lot of time in my room - the savanna is a large area and the animals may not be that close your room is when you're there.  They do scatter food around to encourage animals to visit all areas.  In other words, if you like the African atmosphere an/or just a beautifully themed resort, a non-animal-view wouldn't stop me from staying there.  You can use the facilities all of the AKL, both Jambo House and Kidani.

About OKW - I don't know what would be a bad location unless you were by the main drive into OKW and didn't want to hear any traffic.  We've stayed at OKW twice and that's the location I asked for - right by the bus stop.  Near the Hospitality House is a great location if you want to be near the restaurant and main pool but I've read here that it's not an option with RCI.

We just joined RCI and have seen a lot more DVC availability than I expected.  Its tempting to use my RCI week at DVC.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 3, 2011)

When you get an Ongoing Search Match Hold, can you find out the unit number without calling RCI?  (If not, I'll call them tomorrow to find out.)  I got a match on my Ongoing Search for Animal Kingdom Villas, and I'm trying to figure out if it's a Savannah View or not.


----------



## BevL (Jan 4, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> When you get an Ongoing Search Match Hold, can you find out the unit number without calling RCI?  (If not, I'll call them tomorrow to find out.)  I got a match on my Ongoing Search for Animal Kingdom Villas, and I'm trying to figure out if it's a Savannah View or not.



DOn't know about DVC, but I think you always have to phone for that information on a hold.  It will show on the confirmation but not  a hold, if it's going to show.

You could confirm, presumably that would give you the unit number or type, then cancel within 24 hours if you REALLY don't want to call.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Bev!  I don't mind calling.  I just like to do things myself when possible.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 4, 2011)

I think Bev is right---you must call on a hold, but can see yourself if you confirm.


----------



## siesta (Jan 4, 2011)

*had this in my notes, thought it might help*

regarding AKV:

_If you're talking about an exchange thru RCI, you can call RCI and ask for unit #. They will give you a 7-character code, and it means:

size - view - check-in date. 

So 1BSAVFR will mean 1-bd savannah view Friday.
And 1BSTDSU will mean 1-bd non-savannah (parking lot or pool) view Sunday.
I don't know code for value, but you can figure it out.

Additionally, there are 2 major differences in 1-bd units, depending on whether they are in Jambo or Kidani, gleaned from DVC website. They are:

1 bath in Jambo, 2 baths in Kidani
600-700+- square ft in Jambo, 800+ sq ft in Kidani._


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2011)

I just called, and we got a Savannah view! Now I just have to convince my wife. It will be my son's last week of school (a one-day a week supplement to his homeschool), and is just three weeks after we get back from a three-week Disney trip.


----------



## jmpellet (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a trip through RCI at BWV in August 2011 and I called DVC and confirmed that I have a pool/garden view.  Haven't put in a request yet but probably will.  With Disney it is always hit or miss and never guaranteed.


----------



## hsmamato2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just found this thread....I booked DVC using RCI ,but it was last summer,for the life of me,I can't remember how I even found the listing.....how do you look for Disney resorts? any help is so appreciated...BTW, we got our room request- top floor,quiet pool,and I love the h/c room...it was so roomy! Now we've stayed DVC in years past as members,and not gotten a room request,so we loved it! I'd love to trade again here....is it a matter of timing?


----------



## ml855 (Jan 6, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> I'm thinking about exchanging into a DVC resort with RCI points.  I had originally considered AKL but realized that RCI exchangers probably don't get the Savannah View (and there is no designation in points to figure out what kind of view you may have) so am now considering BCV.
> 
> I'm just wondering, for those of you who have exchanged into DVC with RCI points, do you feel like your room assignment suffers in some way?  For those resorts that have a variety of views, available, which view is typically assigned?  And for two bedrooms, would you never get a dedicated two bedroom?  (BCV doesn't have different views, but it would be nice to get the dedicated two bedroom instead of the lockoff.)
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!



I own pts at BCV and the dedicated 2 bedroom villas is usually taken by owners of BCV pts.  I always ask for the dedicated 2 bedrooms when I make my reservations.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been reading these posts and find it interesting that when I called Disney a week ago to find out my reservation # (an RCI exchange) for our upcoming stay at BCV starting Jan. 16th, the Disney rep advised me that unit #'s are assigned a couple of days before check-in and that with the new system, they couldn't enter any request for room location.

Did I just get a Disney rep that didn't know what she was talking about?  I think I'll try calling them again today to find out if I can be given my unit #.


----------



## cory30 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have always been able to add room location requests to my reservation (they indicate they are not guaranteed but always gladly add them)- in fact I added them just yesterday to a reservation we have a AKLV and BCV for the end of January. I think I would call back and try again.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 7, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> I've been reading these posts and find it interesting that when I called Disney a week ago to find out my reservation # (an RCI exchange) for our upcoming stay at BCV starting Jan. 16th, the Disney rep advised me that unit #'s are assigned a couple of days before check-in and that with the new system, they couldn't enter any request for room location.
> 
> Did I just get a Disney rep that didn't know what she was talking about?  I think I'll try calling them again today to find out if I can be given my unit #.



That's bs about the new system and requests. I've made reservations under the new system and have been able to request room locations, as I always done. Perhaps it's different for exchangers though. 

To be honest, as an owner I've never called to see if they have assigned me a room # a few days ahead of time. I put in pretty generic requests, like high floor or a certain section at SSR or a bldg at VB. 

We're checking into Bay Lake Tower on 1/15.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 7, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> That's bs about the new system and requests. I've made reservations under the new system and have been able to request room locations, as I always done. Perhaps it's different for exchangers though.
> 
> To be honest, as an owner I've never called to see if they have assigned me a room # a few days ahead of time. I put in pretty generic requests, like high floor or a certain section at SSR or a bldg at VB.
> 
> We're checking into Bay Lake Tower on 1/15.



Called Disney this morning and called BCV direct.  Was told by the front desk that room #'s are NOT assigned until a couple of days before check-in.  I was able to give her my request of 2 bedroom dedicated and high floor, but she told me my request is not guaranteed which I already knew that.  Just find it interesting that others are given a unit # ahead of time, but I can't get mine.

Maybe because I'm exchanging in and not a DVC member?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 7, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> Called Disney this morning and called BCV direct.  Was told by the front desk that room #'s are NOT assigned until a couple of days before check-in.  I was able to give her my request of 2 bedroom dedicated and high floor, but she told me my request is not guaranteed which I already knew that.  Just find it interesting that others are given a unit # ahead of time, but I can't get mine.
> 
> Maybe because I'm exchanging in and not a DVC member?



I've never called the resort or Member Services to ask for my exact room # in 5 yrs of being an owner, so I can't help you there.

Probably going to cause a bit of a stir, I know this statement did over at the DIS boards, but I've always gotten my room location requests when I've put them in, and I've checked in at various times from 11am to 11pm. Won a bet with my DH when we changed our Thanksgiving trip to SSR and still got our favorite section. He figured since we were checking in on a Monday we would have been in the "Siberia" area.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 7, 2011)

We have a 1-bedroom reserved at BCV reserved for this summer, and now we need a 2-bedroom.  If I reserve a studio, will Disney let us combine them to make a 2-bedroom lockoff?

I realized I would probably have to pay the $95 Transportation fee twice.  But I can't have the teens in a studio down the hall somewhere.  They'd need to be attached to our 1-bedroom.

I do have an ongoing seach for a 2-bedroom there, but I'm doubting that it will match this late since we have only a 2-day window in June.  Unless there is a cancellation.

--- Rene


----------



## bnoble (Jan 7, 2011)

Member Services will not know the exact room # more than a week or so before---and possibly not ever.  As for what is possible and what is not: Disney is in the middle of consolidating the DVC and WDTC/CRO IT systems, and it would not surprise me if the way things happen changes.

Rene: you won't be guaranteed a lockout, but you can request one.  I do think you are a little late for June, but maybe not, especially if you are willing to broaden the set of resorts you will accept.


----------

